# C. K. Barrett as opposed to Leon Morris



## yeutter (Aug 20, 2015)

Is it just me, or do others feel that C. K. Barrett's commentaries are not worth the trouble wading through to find the nuggets?
Leon Morris, on the other hand, says more in half a page then most commentators do in a chapter.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 21, 2015)

That's more or less accurate. I didn't like Barrett's stuff on Paul


----------



## Jack K (Aug 21, 2015)

I agree that it is usually an excellent use of time to see what Leon Morris has to say.


----------



## yeutter (Aug 21, 2015)

Jack, Did you mean that it is a waste of time to see what Leon Morris has to say? Or that it is a waste of time to see what C. K. Barrett has to say?


----------



## Jack K (Aug 21, 2015)

It is a good use of time (NOT a waste) to see what Leon Morris has to say. I expressed no opinion about Barrett.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 21, 2015)

Barrett has some good technical work and some of his commentaries can be useful, but Morris is more bang for the buck.


----------



## arapahoepark (Aug 21, 2015)

In Justification and Variegated Nomism he seemed to be quoted as one against the NPP, at least far as I can tell. I haven't read him myself.


----------

